# اذا كنت تعتقد ان تصنيع طائرة ريموت امر معقد فشاهد هذا الرجل



## تنّاروت (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ان اردت صناعة طائرة تحكم عن بعد ستجد الكثير من المخططات والمواقع على الانترنت والشيئ المحبط هو التعقيد وكثرة التفاصيل حتى انك تتخلى عن الفكرة ..... لكن هنلك دائما من يكسر القاعدة وهم ما يسمى المبدعون وانا اصنف هذ الرجل واسمه ( مايك الحداد ) واحد منهم .... لان الرجل يصنع طائرات ريموت من الزبالة احيانا ويطيرها بكفائة حتى انه قام بلصق مجموعة من مخلفات البلستك مع بعضها البعض وقام بتطييرها
شاهد بعض الفيديوهات 



بعض روابط الفيديوهات 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONIsc1zRWpA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp2CT2nGOts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WfyZ7yxVtE


----------



## mustafatel (3 أكتوبر 2011)

nice


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## 3dil (15 أكتوبر 2011)

tnx


----------



## هشام20 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

والله انو فنان


----------

